# Wtb: Decals Hopalong Cassidy Tank



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 15, 2016)

WTB: Decals for Hopalong Cassidy tank
thanks
Colin


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2016)

Memory Lane in Ohio has them. Give them a call.


----------

